# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  وضعیت تحصیلی تو مدرسه چگونه است؟

## alireza7513

با سلام. گفتم بیام تو این انجمن ثبت نام کنم ببینم وضعیت تحصیلی کلاس شما چه جوری است.
اگر امار کنکور سال ها گذشته را بررسی بکنید می بینید که تو رشته ریاضی افت تحصیلی بود.مثلا اگر کسی 50 درصد سوالات کنکور را می زد در سال 84 رتبه اش به شکل زیر می شد.


```
http://forum.konkur.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=22242&stc=1
```

حال اگر همین درصد ها را کنکور 93 می زد رتبه به شکل زیر تغییر می کنه!!!!

```
http://forum.konkur.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=22243&stc=1
```

خوب این نشان می دهد که هر سال در رشته ریاضی افت وجود داشته. خوب اگر کسی این درصد ها را کنکور 94 بزند مسلما رتبه او پایین تر از کنکور 93 خواهد بود.خوب این افت به شرط این است که واقعا در وضعیت درسی کنکوری ها خوب نباشد.می خواهم بدانم وضعیت تو مدرسه شما یا کلاس شما چه طوری است؟آیا واقعا همه درس می خوانند؟
از خودم شروع می کنم تو شهرستان ما که 6 تا دبیرستان پسرانه است فکر کنم فقط 10 یا 15 تا رتبه زیر 5000 کشوری داشته باشیم. تو مدرسه خودمان هم که فکر کنم شاید یک یا دو تا رتبه زیر 5000 کشوری داشته باشیم. تو کلاس خودمان هم که هیچ!!ردیف آخر کلاس به داعشی ها معروف اند :Yahoo (39):  از بس اذیت می کنند معلم ها بهشون اجازه می دهند برای نماز برند از ساعت 12:15 تا 1 برند! دیگه ده پونزده نفر دیگه تو کلاس می مونه که اون ها از بس این داعشی ها تو کلاس سر و صدا کردند از اول سال تا حالا هیچی نفهمیدند!خلاصه اوضاع شهرستان ما که خرابه!!!!
شما چه طوره؟

----------


## Majid-VZ

اوضاع کلاس ما هم بد نیست!!!
از امتحانات ترم به بعد از 22نفر ماکزیمم 8 نفر و مینیمم 2 نفر سر کلاسیم اونم بخاطر اینِکه بچه‌ها کلاس کنکور میرن. 
تو کلاس ها هم اکثریت بدک نیستن البته این رو هم بگم تو شهرمون هر سال حداقل یه رتبه‌ی زیر 20 داریم و واقعا هم دبیرای چیره دستی در شهرمون کلاس کنکور میذارن

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> با سلام. گفتم بیام تو این انجمن ثبت نام کنم ببینم وضعیت تحصیلی کلاس شما چه جوری است.
> اگر امار کنکور سال ها گذشته را بررسی بکنید می بینید که تو رشته ریاضی افت تحصیلی بود.مثلا اگر کسی 50 درصد سوالات کنکور را می زد در سال 84 رتبه اش به شکل زیر می شد.
> 
> 
> ```
> http://forum.konkur.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=22242&stc=1
> ```
> 
> حال اگر همین درصد ها را کنکور 93 می زد رتبه به شکل زیر تغییر می کنه!!!!
> ...


وا.پس مدیر شما چیکارس؛اونا رو آدم کنه دیگه،اگه مدیر ما بووووووووووود..........

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اون پونوزده نفرم بوقن اون وقت،!!!
معلمای ما میگن کلاس شما همیشه تو زنگ تفریحه:yahoo (4):ولی خوب هر چیزی اندازه ای داره .دیگه :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (10):  اوضاعمون بد نیس.

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

بدترین سال ...سال پیش دانشگاهی من بود ینی دوم و سوم تو بهترین مدرسه شهر تو بهترین امکانات بودم..

یه دبیرستان اول جهرم هست داشت امتیازش از دستشون در می رفت دانش اموز نداشتن گفتن همه تجربی های شهر باید بیان اینجا خلاصه از همه قشر و همه سطح 300 تا 

دانش اموز پیش تجربی کردن تو مدرسه...بدترین معلم ها نا سالم ترین محیط . سیگار ناس بی ...

موبایل مجاز با اجازتون بگم کیف دست میگرفتم می رفتم بیرون از مدرسه ..مدیر کجا !؟ خونه ! باشه برو 

یادم نرفته 2 اسفند بود رفتم به ناظم گفتم تعطیل کنیم مدرسه دیگه بریم پیشواز عید !؟ گفت نیاین مشکلی نیس گفتم الان نمیشه بری خونه ؟ گفت چرا..گفتم غیبت ؟ برو بابا کی ب کی غیبت کجا بوده...

معلماشم سر کلاس یا درس نمیدادن یا هم میدادن در حد الکی و واس اینکه بگن یه درسی هم دادیم...

من تو اینطور مدرسه ای بودما

----------


## alireza7513

> وا.پس مدیر شما چیکارس؛اونا رو آدم کنه دیگه،اگه مدیر ما بووووووووووود..........


صفر کیلومتره! تازه از راهنمایی اومده دبیرستان
بعد معاونش میاد اسم اون هایی که دیر میاند را یادداشت میکنه.ببین از ما دیگه چه خبره.

----------

